# iPhone >> Modem 3G problem Bluetooth... ! !



## SITRALE (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous...

Voila j'utilise souvent mon iPhone comme modem 3G, je suis chauffeur et ca me sert bien ! 

Bref j'utilisai jusqu'à present le mode bluetooth, de facon à n'avoir reelement aucun cable qui traine dans la bagnole...(ca devien vite encombrant)

Mais du jour au landemain, plus possible de se connecter en bluetooth... Ca continue de fonctionner en usb sans probleme par contre...

En fait lorsque je connect mon MBP à l'iPhone via le menu Bluetooth en haut à droite de ma barre des menu OS X, les deux appareils se connecte, et l'iPhone m'indique grace à la marge bleu qui apparait en haut de l'ecran qu'il partage sa connection internet, mais lorsque je lance Firefox, les page ne se charge pas. 

Bref dans les preference reseau, j'ai : 

"Bluetooth PAN possede une adresse IP auto assigné et ne sera pas en mesure d'acceder à internet"

Je suis en DHCP auto, et meme après avoir renouvelé le bail, le probleme reste le meme...

Lorsque je me met en manuel, je rentrer une adresse IP du type 192.168.20.2 inspirée de celle que j'ai en mode USB, et à ce moment la l'état du réseau est : "Connecté, Bluetooth PAN est actuellement actif et possede l'adresse IP : 192.168.20.2", mais en revanche, sur Firefox, TOUJOURS IMPOSSIBLE DE CHARGER QUELQUE PAGE QUE CE SOIT... ! 

En gros je m'en sort pas..

Help ! 

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (15 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas la réponse à ton problème, mais par contre j'aurai une question: la connection internet de ton Mac via l'iPhone en modem est comment? Rapide? Pareil ou moins bonne qu'une connection basique chez soit?

Merci et bon courage pour ton problème, je suis sur que quelqu'un ici aura l'info que tu cherches.


----------



## SITRALE (16 Octobre 2009)

salut ! 

et bien il est clair que la connection est moins rapide qu'une connection ADSL actuelle, car l'iPhone exploite le reseau 3G francais...donc c'est pas non plus Bizance, mais ca permet de faire pas mal de truc... en gros en utilisant des test de vitesse comme celui ci : http://mire.ipadsl.net/      et bien je suis à peu près à 2 méga descendant (ca equivaut aux premières connection ADSL proposée sur le marché genre... ) mais c'est quant je suis à un endroit ou le reseau 3G marche à merveille, en general les test se revelent moins brillants...

J'arrive de toute facon à faire plein de truc : regarder des videos en streaming : OK ; uploader des photos sur facebook : OK ; des pieces jointes sur MacG : OK ; je me connecte meme sur World Of Warcraft et je dois dire que c'est CARREMENT assez fluide pour jouer sans problemedu moment qu'on est pas en raid.

Donc c'est quant meme une bonne solution...

S.


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (16 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est rassurant.


----------



## alterego (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'avais le même problème et je suis arrivé là en cherchant sur Google...

La solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est:
- Déconnecter le réseau Bluetooth entre le Mac et l'iPhone (dans la barre de menu)
- Dans les préfs Système, supprimer PAN Bluetooth (petit - en bas)
- Le recréer (petit + à coté)
- Connecter le Mac et l'iPhone en Bluetooth
- Dans les préfs réseau, sélectionner PAN Bluetooth, cliquer sur "Avancé"
- Renouveller le bail DHCP

Pour moi, le problème s'était posé au passage en 10.6

Et voilà


----------



## undertaker69 (13 Février 2010)

Voila, j'expose mon problème qui est je pense a peu près le même que le tien mais la je Pete un câble. Lorsque j'essaie de connecter mon iPhone 3gs a mon MacBook pro avec SL, en bluetooth, celui ci m'indique que le réseau bluetooth est indisponible, ce qui m'empêche de partager ma connection Internet mais aussi l'echange de fichier etc... Pour ce qui est du partage en USB je ne sais pas du tout comment ça marche, donc si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer je pourrais au pire me rabattre sur cette solution d'avance merci


----------



## vincent-dr221 (20 Mai 2010)

alterego a dit:


> Bon, j'avais le même problème et je suis arrivé là en cherchant sur Google...
> 
> La solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est:
> - Déconnecter le réseau Bluetooth entre le Mac et l'iPhone (dans la barre de menu)
> ...



Merci mille fois. J'avais le même pb et cette manip fonctionne. Tout heureux 

Vincent


----------

